# Spaghetti with Cauliflower Strascinato



## TheHummer (Mar 18, 2005)

400 g    spaghetti    
60 ml    olive  oil    
½    cauliflower    
3    garlic  cloves, finely sliced    
3    anchovy  fillets, chopped    
2    long  red chillies, seeds removed, finely chopped    
50 g    salted  capers, rinsed    
100 g    pitted  kalamata olives, chopped    
2 tbs    rosemary,  finely chopped    
1 bunch    flat-leaf  parsley, finely chopped    
60 g    sourdough  breadcrumbs, toasted    
200 g    parmesan,  freshly grated    
   lemon wedges to serve           

1 Cook the spaghetti in boiling water until al-dente, then  drain.  
2 In a large heavy based frying pan, heat oil over a medium heat, add cauliflower and fry for 4-5 minutes or until just starting to colour. Add garlic and cook, stirring for 1 minute, then add the anchovies, chilli, capers, olives and rosemary. Cook, stirring so it won't catch, for 4-5 minutes further or until cauliflower starts to become tender, then add half the parsley and all the spaghetti. 
3 When pasta is hot, add breadcrumbs, parmesan and remaining parsley. The parmesan will start to stick, so use a wooden spoon to scrape the bottom. 
Serve immediately with the lemon wedges.


----------



## Claire (Apr 9, 2005)

Oh, yum.  One veg I can consistently get fresh & good is cauliflower, and I'm always looking for different ways to prepare it.  This is a winner.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 11, 2005)

It's a wonderful looking recipe.  But my poor wife couldn't get past the peppers.  I will have to take the general concept and make it DW freindly  .  Maybe I'll make two pots, one with your original, and one tailored to my DW's needs.  That would work.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

